# dont eat PAPAYA!



## tigerstyle07

sorry if there is already a post on this...

look on wikipedia..if you eat it it can actually cause a miscarriage :growlmad:

there are NOT enough warnings about this.


----------



## craftymum

weird how come?


----------



## hivechild

No fear here! I can't stand papaya!


----------



## Kirstin

I'm shocked:| there are so many stupid things about not eating eggs when this day in age they are pastuerised and safe but nothing about this?!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Actually, it's unripe papayas that you shouldn't eat. Ripe or cooked ones are fine.



> If you are pregnant or trying to become pregnant, avoid eating papaya or using a papaya product. Papaya is sometimes recommended for soothing indigestion, which is a common ailment during pregnancy. Although a fully ripe papaya is not considered dangerous, a papaya that is at all unripe contains a latex substance that triggers uterine contractions and may cause a miscarriage. 1
> 
> The papaya enzyme that helps soothe indigestion is called papain, or vegetable pepsin. Papain is found in the fruit's latex and leaves. 1 Researchers have noted that unripe papaya latex acts like prostaglandin and oxytocin, which the body makes to start labor. 2 Synthetic prostaglandin and oxytocin are commonly used to start or strengthen labor contractions.

btw oxytocin are prostaglandins are also found in sperm. So better stop BDing too. :lol:


----------



## Kimboowee

I got given a sheet about it at my first midwife app...

Then ate it to go into labour!


----------



## alice&bump

well i know what i'm gona eat when i'm over due :lol:

and as for the BDing, it's more easily digested thru the gut, so no swallowing either :lol:


----------



## Nic1107

I had a bit of papaya a few weeks ago, and baby is still firmly in my uterus where he/she belongs :) tbh I don't like papaya much, something about the texture maybe. Would it be something that you'd have to eat a ton of, like they say about pineapple? (which I just ate... I'm so bad at this)


----------



## snugglebot

I ate tons of papaya while in my first trimester to try and combat constipation. It didn't work ...didn't have any miscarriage troubles either but interesting to know anyways. I didn't at the time.


----------



## Pussycat

tigerstyle07 said:


> sorry if there is already a post on this...
> 
> look on wikipedia..if you eat it it can actually cause a miscarriage :growlmad:
> 
> there are NOT enough warnings about this.

Well I looked up papaya on wikipedia, and here's what it says about miscarriage:
It is speculated that unripe papayas may cause miscarriage due to its latex content that may cause uterine contractions which may lead to a miscarriage, *though this has never been proven*. Papaya seed extracts in large doses showed to have a contraceptive effect on rats and monkeys, but in small doses were shown to have no effect on the unborn animals.

Seeing as it states that it is speculation and has never actually been proven, I really wouldn't worry too much unless I was eating absolute bucketloads of it... (is it even edible when it's unripe? Sounds disgusting!)


----------



## Kimboowee

My aunty gave my cousin unripened papaya and made her got scrub the communal stairs and her waters broke...

So got to 39.5 weeks and ate unripened papaya (bloody disgusting!) with a ton of yoghurt then 2 hours later contractions started, was a long labour cos baby was back to back, if I knew that I wouldnt of bothered!

Coincidence maybe but i'll try it next time!


----------



## Linda

tigerstyle07 said:


> sorry if there is already a post on this...
> 
> look on wikipedia..if you eat it it can actually cause a miscarriage :growlmad:
> 
> there are NOT enough warnings about this.

I love papayas and eat almost everyday, especially during my 3 pregnancies since I seem to crave them.

Sounds like an old wives' tale to me.


----------

